# Moderlieschen kaufen



## Regs (2. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,
in den morgen eintreffenden Teich von 2.500 Litern sollen ja __ Moderlieschen (natürlich nicht gleich morgen). Wie viele von den Fischchen kann ich vernünftiger Weise in den Teich einsetzen?

Kennt jemand einen Händler in der Lüneburger Heide, der Moderlieschen führt?

VIelen Dank!
Regs


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen kaufen*

Hallo Regs,
da Moderlieschen Schwarmfische sind, sollten es minimum 10 sein.
Bei der Teichgröße  sind als Endbestand durchaus 60 Fische verträglich.
Wobei du die Vermehrungsfreudigkeit der ML nicht unterschätzen darfst.
Ich würde so ca. 15 Altfische einsetzen maximum 20.
Und nächstes Jahr wenn alles normal läuft kannst du dich über regen Nachwuchs freuen.
ML laichen am liebsten an Seerosenstengeln ab, gib ihnen deshalb die Möglichkeit dazu.
Da ML nicht besonders alt werden (3 - 4 Jahre) solltest du darauf schauen, daß du jedes 
Jahr zumindest ein paar junge Fische hast, damit sie dir nicht auf einmal aussterben,
wenn alle gleich alt sind.
Zu Händleradressen bei dir kann ich dir nichts sagen, ich bekam meine ML privat und
habe inzwischen auch schon wieder welche weiter verschenkt.
Ich weiß daß es sie bei uns im Deh..r gibt.
Wobei da ein Stück 1€ kostet.
Stelle doch hier mal im Forum unter Suchen einen Beitrag ein.
LG Markus


----------



## Regs (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen kaufen*

Hallo Markus,

vielen Dank für Deine Information, dann mache ich das mal genau so. 

VG Regine


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen kaufen*

Hi,

wenn Dir das nicht zu weit ist, bei Schubert in Wildeshausen gab es immer Moderlieschen. Am besten vorher mal telefonisch nachfragen.


----------



## Regs (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen kaufen*

Bingo Christine,

das war ein toller Tipp - man kann sie im Online-Shop sogar online kaufen (die werden versendet) und sie sind - kurz telefoniert - auch vorrätig.

Vielen Dank!

LG Regine


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen kaufen*

Hallo Regine, 

bis der Teich eingelaufen ist, ist es Mitte September, vorher würd ich die Fische nicht einsetzen (Nitrit Peak abwarten ! ). Am allerbesten wartest Du aber sogar bis zum nächsten Frühjahr, wenn die Teichtemperaturen konstanter sind. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen kaufen*

Hallo Wuzzel,

Mitte - Ende September sollen die ersten 20 Moderlieschen rein aber noch vor dem Winter.  Gibt es empfehlenswerte Teststreifen o.ä. mit dem man feststellen kann, ob sich ein Bioklima im Teich gebildet hat?

VG Regine


----------

